# reptile rescue



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know anyone know of any reptile rescue centres in the north west, as close to lancashire as possible, if you could PM me or email that would be really helpful
cheers
[email protected]


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

is it for you ? if so there would be loads of people on here willing to help you


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

isnt reptile rescue den near lancashire?


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah it's in bolton


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

*rescue*

yeah its for myself, ive always spent loads of cash in pet shops for loads of different animals but ive heard there are quite a few rescue centres in the uk so i thought it was time to rescue a few and try and offer a good home to unwanted/mistreated animals, does anyone have a contact number or website for this place in bolton
feel free to text or ring me if you work there or know someone who works there 07966 513 191 and my email is [email protected]
cheers


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

www.reptilerescueden.co.uk i think i've got it right, sorry if not and good luck findin somethin you like!
: victory:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

oops i thoguht you meant you wanted rid of a rep lol

making a fool of myself again:crazy:


----------



## chellenjon (Aug 26, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> oops i thoguht you meant you wanted rid of a rep lol
> 
> making a fool of myself again:crazy:


lol, good job u didn't start rantin
:lol2:


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

lol, no i like to keep my animals
cheers for info


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys for the recommendation.
Dave I've emailed you!


----------

